# Male betta chasing platys?



## Naldari (Mar 3, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon community tank with a baby bristlenose pleco, male betta, and 3 platys (just got the platys today). Since i introduced the platys, my betta has been chasing them on and off. He never seems to do any harm to them, but will chase them for maybe a minute then retreat to the corner of the tank, where he is building a bubble nest.. ?!?!?

Why is my betta building a bubble nest? (just started today when i put in the platys)

Will he stop chasing the platys eventaully?


----------



## Naldari (Mar 3, 2013)

here is a picture of the tank, if that helps.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Naldari said:


> here is a picture of the tank, if that helps.


I love those platies. I have two of those myself.

The reason why hes doing this is, you got high fin platy's. That and hes in the mood to breed.

The high fins on a high fin platy are kinda showy and kinda Betta ish. That might be part of it.

However I honestly think, its because he has a bubble nest. You wouldn't want some rowdy house mates in your nursery braking up your crib. So that your babies would have no ware to go.


----------

